# APR Presents 2.0 TDI ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate ECU upgrade for the 2.0 TDI Common Rail 140 HP Diesel Engine. After a year of research and development on a multitude of vehicles in the VAG lineup, we are pleased to offer you an ECU recalibration that is second to none. APR’s extensive research and development provides you with a powerful ECU Upgrade with no loss of drivability or reliability. Expect large increases in power and torque across the powerband, improved response and a smoother, more powerful top end.

The 2.0 TDI ECU Upgrade is an expertly recalibrated engine management control strategy that increases horsepower and torque to provide smooth and reliable operation as if intended by the OEM. APR's ECU Upgrade is developed to work within the OEM and Tier 1 Supplier specifications for engine component stress tolerances and performance specifications. APR's patented EMCS functionality puts the control of the engine's operation at your finger tips and allows for additional features and options to be installed to your OEM ECU.

*DSG Software Not Required*
Unlike many other TDI offerings on the market, APR’s ECU Upgrade *DOES NOT REQUIRE* DSG Software to take advantage of large increases in torque. 

*Included Features*
The APR ECU Upgrade comes Fully Loaded with the following APR EMCS Program Switching Programs and Features:


Stock Mode
APR Performance Mode
Cruise Control Operated Program Switching & Features
APR Fault Code Erase
APR Security Lockout
APR Anti-Theft


*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*
The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is recommended for a stock engine configuration and gives you higher peak numbers of 170 HP and 297 FT-LB of torque. The Stage I ECU Upgrade offers peak gains of up to 27 horsepower by 2,950 RPM and 50 FT-LB of torque by 2,700 RPM! APR’s ECU Upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the 2.0 TDI and give it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory without pushing the limits on an otherwise stock engine. With factory like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU Upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car.

*APR Stage I Calibration Report:*

*Stock as reported by VW/Audi USA*
Power - 140 HP
Torque - 236 FT-LBS

*Stock as measured by APR*
Power - 153 HP
Torque - 251 FT-LBS

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade and otherwise stock engine*
Power - 170 HP
Torque - 297 FT-LBS
Peak Power Gain over Stock Measured by APR - 27 HP @ 2,950 RPM
Peak Torque Gain over Stock Measured by APR - 50 FT-LBS @ 2,700 RPM

*Dyno Charts*

















Click Here for Power and Torque measured at the wheels. 
2010 Golf TDI - DSG - Dynapack Loaded Dyno - Multiple run average - CJAA - Stock Engine Hardware - ABS Fuse Removed

*North American Application Guide:*

*Engine:*
2.0 TDI CR 140 HP

*Engine Codes:*
CJAA
CBEA

*Transmissions:*
6MT
DSG
S-Tronic

*Vehicles:*
Audi A3 8P 
VW MK5 Golf
VW MK5 Jetta
VW MK6 Golf
VW MK6 Jetta SportsWagen
VW B6 Passat

_Some ECUs are flashable through the OBD-II Port, while others require removal of the ECU for flashing._

*Pricing*

$599 MSRP
$499 SALE (Till August 3rd)

Include Cruise Control EMCS Program Switching, Stock/Performance Mode, Fault Code Erase, Security Lock out and Anti-Theft

*How to Purchase*

Simply visit an APR Dealer to get the update installed in about an hour or if you do not have a dealer in your area, please fill out the APR Order Form and send in your ECU to the APR HQ.

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee*

All APR ECU Upgrades are fully encrypted to prevent theft of our valuable and proprietary coding information by lesser companies.

All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Installation may be additional and is not included in the warranty.

All APR ECU Upgrades offer a 30 day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason you are unhappy with your APR ECU Upgrade you may return the upgrade to your place of purchase for a full refund provided you are within a 30 day period from your time of initial purchase. Installation is not included in the guarantee and is at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Do Sale prices run through the Dealers as well? I have a local dealer that I can visit to get tuned. Also, I have a DSG tune, will this cause any issues?


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

bmw511 said:


> Do Sale prices run through the Dealers as well? I have a local dealer that I can visit to get tuned. Also, I have a DSG tune, will this cause any issues?


In regards to the DSG tune how is APR hitting those torque numbers with out a DSG tune? From what I've seen from other tuners the DSG limits torque quite severely.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

bmw511 said:


> Do Sale prices run through the Dealers as well? I have a local dealer that I can visit to get tuned.


For the USA, yes. If you are onside of the US, please check with your local importer. 




> Also, I have a DSG tune, will this cause any issues?


We have not tested any DSG software from other companies. We do offer a 30 day, no questions asked, money back guarantee if you're not satisfied.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Subaruski1 said:


> In regards to the DSG tune how is APR hitting those torque numbers with out a DSG tune? From what I've seen from other tuners the DSG limits torque quite severely.


Yup, it does, if you don't know what you're doing. 

Here's the thing. Since the DSG first hit in the US in the FSI platform in 2006, we started to see other companies around the world claiming DSG software was absolutely required to increase torque past some limit. Some claimed it was impossible to do so without the DSG software while others said the transmission would simply blow up. Its safe to say after all these years the transmissions are not blowing up and APR is not limited by these supposed limits. 

Some tuning companies purchase base maps which they then edit and redistribute through another companies software delivery system. They have limited resources and are often a 1 man show. Data logging is limited, the area of the ECU they can touch is limited, the map locations are limited, and the flashing interfaces are limited. This all adds up to limitations, and DSG is one of them. 

It's quite possible some of these companies do know how to increase torque without DSG software, however it may be possible these same companies enjoy collecting money from customers for both ECU and TCU upgrades. I'm not saying there's no use for DSG software, however the primary selling point in many situations simply isn't always necessary. 

APR simply does not need DSG software to increase torque just as we haven't for years. This is why we're able to sell Stage 3+ 2.0 TSI turbocharger systems, cranking out over 425 ft-lbs of torque w/o DSG software. How we do it is proprietary information, however even if we gave out the information, I'm quite positive many other tuners would not have the ability to make the changes necessary given the limited scope of their operation and access to the ECU. 

I'm not pointing fingers to any one diesel tuner as there are thousands of them across the world. This is simply how it works and has worked for years so I hope that answers some of your questions even though I can't go into detail about what's exactly changed. :thumbup:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the info. APR definitely has the reputation backing it.

As far as other diesel tuners, there are really only two others out there that I know of and only one of them being a viable competitor to you. 



[email protected] said:


> I'm not pointing fingers to any one diesel tuner as there are thousands of them across the world




Couple thoughts on my current situation.

APR vs Competitors

-APR tune is easy to hide from dealer and will not affect warranty or affect my AudiCare Maintenance plan.

-APR offers EMCS controls (Huge win because I loved Cobb AccessPort on my Subarus)

-APR $500 = 170HP/297Lb-ft 
-Competitor Stage I $500 = 153hp/287Lb-ft 
-Competitor Stage II $550 = 163hp/295Lb-ft (Requires DPF Removal & possibly $500 DSG tune)

-From competitors website. "The factory DSG software’s torque limitation is below our Stage 1 engine torque. Without a DSG software update you will not realize the full potential of our performance tunes."

-I will comment that your "competitor" seems to have a smoother torque curve...

-I know from a legal stand point a DPF removal is for OFF ROAD purposes only and APR does not plan on pursuing this route. But for some customers there is the draw of the decreased maintenance liability and the slight increase in fuel economy by removing it.


Last question for APR. You guys have been testing this tune for a while now. Have you noted any increase in fuel economy?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Subaruski1 said:


> -I will comment that your "competitor" seems to have a smoother torque curve...


I was waiting for someone to mention that. This will depend on the type of dyno used. 

We use a Dynapack hub dyno that's loaded. The entire run is controlled over a length of time we've set. Some dynos offer smoothing, ours doesn't. Roller dynos typically are much much smoother as the numbers are created with the wheels moving as fast as they can turn the rollers and some are not even loaded. 



> DPF removal


We're looking into it. That's all I can say right now. 



> Last question for APR. You guys have been testing this tune for a while now. Have you noted any increase in fuel economy?


Typically we do see increases in mileage, but that heavily depends on how hard you push the car. If you go wide open throttle all the time, then I doubt you'd see an increase. If you drive normally, just as you did before, then I would expect to see an increase. It's really hard to give a rating though. Usually we leave that up to our customers to report back what they see on average.


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

Do you by chance have any dynos with software and your intake installed?

What about egt limits? Were they raised or kept oem?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

gtboost said:


> Do you by chance have any dynos with software and your intake installed?


Not yet. We'll look into making an intake file later on. Right now we suggest only using the software with a stock engine. 



> What about egt limits? Were they raised or kept oem?


I'll check with engineering tomorrow to see how peak EGT's look. As EGT's climb, power is reduced to protect the turbo and catalysts.


----------



## Scotty Dont (Aug 24, 2007)

Am I missing something or does this not work with the B7 Passat?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Scotty Dont said:


> Am I missing something or does this not work with the B7 Passat?


It depends on the ECU. There are two different ECU processors, 1796 and 1797. We've developed a delivery method for our software on the 1796 but are not finished on the other. 

The passat's we've had in house were all 1797, but that doesn't mean they all are. If you go to an APR dealer, or the APR HQ we can check to see if it is or isn't!


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

I just want to comment as a VERY satisfied customer of this tune. I was the first in line at Waterfest and possibly the first customer to own the APR calibration!

I can't yet comment on how the mileage has changed as I've been very heavy on the right foot lately. Just too much fun. 

Oh, and for what it's worth my car with the APR tune, AFE cat back (really just an appearance modification) and a neuspeed intake slightly outperformed my brothers car with a competitors stage two software with full turbo back exhaust, dpf delete and afe intake from a 40mph roll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8wmO6y-B0Q&sns=em


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> I just want to comment as a VERY satisfied customer of this tune. I was the first in line at Waterfest and possibly the first customer to own the APR calibration!
> 
> I can't yet comment on how the mileage has changed as I've been very heavy on the right foot lately. Just too much fun.
> 
> Oh, and for what it's worth my car with the APR tune, AFE cat back (really just an appearance modification) and a neuspeed intake slightly outperformed my brothers car with a competitors stage two software with full turbo back exhaust, dpf delete and afe intake from a 40mph roll.


Wow :thumbup:


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats awesome AMD. Get your flame suit on if you post this on the other forum. Lol. The Malone fanboys are going to flip. EDIT: you already did. 

I can't wait to get this tune. 

I just hope APR plans on going beyond a stage 1 tune.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm getting mine done tomorrow on my A3 TDI! I'll report back on my results... so stoked!


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

bmw511 said:


> I'm getting mine done tomorrow on my A3 TDI! I'll report back on my results... so stoked!


Can you update back on if they need to remove the ECU or not and also any fuel economy gains? :beer:


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I guess there's a delay in updating my ECU... it's "newer" and something has to be done to the tuning back at APR before it can be loaded.. at least it was all read off and sent to APR for tuning.. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can get it loaded before the weekend! 

If there's anything you can do to speed up the process Arin I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

bmw511 said:


> I guess there's a delay in updating my ECU... it's "newer" and something has to be done to the tuning back at APR before it can be loaded.. at least it was all read off and sent to APR for tuning.. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can get it loaded before the weekend!
> 
> If there's anything you can do to speed up the process Arin I'd greatly appreciate it


 The TDI, and other VW/Audi engines, have multiple ECUs with multiple revisions. Every time we see a new one we didn't see before, we just need to apply our software changes and get it on the server for you. This is normal, and happens every year when a new model comes our or VW/Audi issues an update. 

Typically the update takes an hour or so for an update, but when software is first launched for a new engine it can take a couple days (because we get flooded with updates right away). I'm guessing if it's not out by tomorrow it will be early next week.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Arin!  I'm just anxious to play with the new software... very exciting!


----------



## fenders (Oct 24, 2011)

Arin, could you please comment on whether a 2012 Passat B7 tune for the 1797 processor would be in the general couple-of-days timeframe like you noted above with BMW511's A3 ECU version, or is there more extensive work required before a B7 tune is available? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

fenders said:


> Arin, could you please comment on whether a 2012 Passat B7 tune for the 1797 processor would be in the general couple-of-days timeframe like you noted above with BMW511's A3 ECU version, or is there more extensive work required before a B7 tune is available? Thanks!


 It's more extensive work. We're dissecting the ECU now to figure out a way in.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Given anyone who has a TDI with an ECU that can be upgraded through the OBD-II port, does this qualify them for the six hour trial?


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

Just got the tune couple days ago, I love it! More power and a lot more peppy, but also very smooth at the same time. Do you guys at APR have Stage 2 and Stage 3 in the works? Hope so!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

All these reviews coming in make me want mine! Still waiting for the software to be adapted to my ECU type... keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

Well I just bought my wife a '12 6mt tdi jetta. 

Definitely interested in getting this tune as I've always had apr tunes and turbo its on my vw's. 

I really do hope they come out with a stage 2 and then some...


----------



## jboy08 (Apr 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The TDI, and other VW/Audi engines, have multiple ECUs with multiple revisions. Every time we see a new one we didn't see before, we just need to apply our software changes and get it on the server for you. This is normal, and happens every year when a new model comes our or VW/Audi issues an update.
> 
> Typically the update takes an hour or so for an update, but when software is first launched for a new engine it can take a couple days (because we get flooded with updates right away). I'm guessing if it's not out by tomorrow it will be early next week.


 Stopped by Eurocode yesterday to reflash my 2012 Jetta TDI. Same problem as bmw511, so now I'm just waiting for them to call me back in once APR has my file ready.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

bmw511 said:


> All these reviews coming in make me want mine! Still waiting for the software to be adapted to my ECU type... keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow


 I'm waiting for APR to update the software for yours so I don't have to wait to do my 2010 A3


----------



## AquilaTDI (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a 2009 JSW/TDI/DSG that I want to get flashed. 

The details of my ECU are: 

Part No SW: 03L 997 016 P HW: 03L 906 022 J 

Revision: 12H01--- Serial number: VWX7Z0I124E09H 

Dealer says there isn't a file for it yet and it will take several days to get. Truth or Smoke?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Definitely truth... I took mine in last week and they had to read out my ECU and send it to APR to have it programmed. Last I heard it will be at least by Tuesday of next week.... this waiting is killing me! LoL 



AquilaTDI said:


> I have a 2009 JSW/TDI/DSG that I want to get flashed.
> 
> The details of my ECU are:
> 
> ...


----------



## dak125 (Apr 7, 2005)

bmw511 said:


> Definitely truth... I took mine in last week and they had to read out my ECU and send it to APR to have it programmed. Last I heard it will be at least by Tuesday of next week.... this waiting is killing me! LoL


 Same thing for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

AquilaTDI said:


> I have a 2009 JSW/TDI/DSG that I want to get flashed.
> 
> The details of my ECU are:
> 
> ...


 It's not ready yet. The dealer needs to code extract your ECU so we can make the file.


----------



## AquilaTDI (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Arin, 

I'm at the dealer for the read-out and they say that unless they get the file tomorrow they can't honor the sale price. Any help? 

Thanks, Ken 

UPDATE: Dealer says my ECU is "odd" and it will need to be removed to FLASH! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I will make an exception on sales pricing for everyone since we have a delay in getting out box codes. 

So basically if your ECU is not on the list of those originally available, and you're waiting while we extract and update codes, you'll be able to get sales pricing. We'll probably run this for a couple weeks just for you guys. 

I have my sales manager drafting an email to the dealers now. Sometimes dealers don't read the emails, miss them, or the guy flashing the car was not one of the people getting the updates, so if anyone has any trouble getting the sales pricing, at all, just call and ask for our sales manager while you're at the shop and we'll make sure the correct information is communicated to our dealers. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chummer (Oct 11, 2010)

Arin, I was at Eurocode Tuning yesterday and they had to extract my files because APR doesn't have a file for my car yet. Just wondering what the situation is on that. 

Chum Ly


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

chummer said:


> Arin, I was at Eurocode Tuning yesterday and they had to extract my files because APR doesn't have a file for my car yet. Just wondering what the situation is on that.
> 
> Chum Ly


 Are you the dude from Pawn Stars? How do you fit in a A3?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was just notified that my file is ready.... so hopefully the different revisions for you guys are coming soon  Tuesday is when i'll get it installed. I'll hope to review later the day


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

chummer said:


> Arin, I was at Eurocode Tuning yesterday and they had to extract my files because APR doesn't have a file for my car yet. Just wondering what the situation is on that.
> 
> Chum Ly


 Normal. There are a whole slue of TDI ECUs and revisions. It will take a while for us to collect them all.


----------



## TDIpilot81 (May 3, 2012)

*Bummed*

Add mine to the list of ones needing the file update! I was looking forward to having some fun this weekend, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait. Thanks for your hard work on this!


----------



## gottaflyvw (Mar 19, 2005)

Definitely worth the wait. Had my JSW flashed this afternoon at APR HQ's. Awesome costumer service BTW and the car ran great all the way to Huntsville. I'm very impressed with the outcome. 

Mike


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

More responsive? Notice higher MPGs when cruising? 



gottaflyvw said:


> Definitely worth the wait. Had my JSW flashed this afternoon at APR HQ's. Awesome costumer service BTW and the car ran great all the way to Huntsville. I'm very impressed with the outcome.
> 
> Mike


----------



## gottaflyvw (Mar 19, 2005)

you can really feel the difference in how much stronger it pulls. I will have to report back as far as mpg's i was in a hurry getting home last night :laugh:


----------



## chummer (Oct 11, 2010)

I can't wait!


----------



## RonJitsu (May 24, 2009)

*Idle & EGR*

Does anyone know if the APR tune does anything with the idle and / or EGR for the 2.0? 
I really like the dynamic idle & dynamic EGR that another tuner has, I'm wondering if APR has or can provide something like this.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Holy cow..... this tune is amazing. I actually get some push back into my seat with it now in my A3.... APR tune + HPA DSG tune = Fantastic! It doesn't bog down after a shift like it used to, just shifts and runs smooth. Definitely what the TDI needs :thumbup: I love the ability of switching the programs, so you can do a run in Stock mode, then do it again in the APR tuned mode. Seriously put a smile on my face when I took it out for a drive after getting it. Definitely recommend this to any TDI owner!


----------



## chummer (Oct 11, 2010)

bmw, you have the HPA flash for the DSG ass well? 

I called EuroCode Tuning on Monday and they still don't have my tune yet, I won't be back in town until next Wednsday to flash it now, if, they have it by then?


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I sure do have the HPA DSG tune  It took a while but well worth the wait. We *should* have the same revision ECU, but maybe not. That could be why it's delayed for you. I know the installer had to remove my ECU to load the software back in as well. So make sure you plan for that as it's not the simple DirectPort I was under the impression it would be. 



chummer said:


> bmw, you have the HPA flash for the DSG ass well?
> 
> I called EuroCode Tuning on Monday and they still don't have my tune yet, I won't be back in town until next Wednsday to flash it now, if, they have it by then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's an update on TDI software availability: 

When visiting an APR dealer, the dealer will plug into your OBD-II port and load our Direct Port Programming online flashing suite. The computer will scan your car to see if software is available. If it is, you can flash and go on your way. If it isn't, we'll do what's called a "Code Extract" to send your ECU information to APR for software creation. 

Currently we are extracting and flashing ECU's with the 1796 processor. However, vehicles with the 1797 ECU found in select new vehicles are still in development. We can take a good guess a the processor revision based on your ECU Box code, however, the only way to be sure is to open the ECU and check. 

Audi/VW/Seat/Skoda have MANY ECU part numbers and revisions for each vehicle in their fleet, so typically during the launch of a new software code, there's some lag time before all of the codes are available. Codes will not become available unless we actually see them, which means taking a trip to your local APR dealer will speed up the process. 

If you have a VAG-COM cable, you can do some homework to find what you have. Just follow this guide: 
http://www.goapr.com/support/boxcode.php 

At this point, the following ECU box codes & revisions are available to flash right now: 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL S7966 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CM S7967 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S9144 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S8217 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S9047 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S7970 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906022PB S8216 
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7968 

If you're not on that list, you may need to be code extracted. However, your dealer will not need to extract your ECU if you're on the lists below. 

Here are the other ECU codes we currently have and are waiting for Engineering to release: 
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7276 
2.0TDI CBEA 03L997016N S8680 
2.0TDI CBEA 03L997016P S8681 

Lastly, here are other codes we are waiting for Engineering to test before they can be bumped up to the next level for a release: 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S1181 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S3521 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EF S1182 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EH S3523 
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906019EJ S1466 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HG S2261 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S2260 
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S3524 

I hope that clears up any questions, but if not, ask and we'll do our best to answer! 

Thank you! 

-Arin


----------



## chummer (Oct 11, 2010)

Subaruski1 said:


> Are you the dude from Pawn Stars? How do you fit in a A3?


 HAHAHA...!!! I just caught this, no, I'm not. That is my actual name, Chum Ly, I get that alot.:laugh: 

and I'm only 155lbs


----------



## chummer (Oct 11, 2010)

bmw511 said:


> I sure do have the HPA DSG tune  It took a while but well worth the wait. We *should* have the same revision ECU, but maybe not. That could be why it's delayed for you. I know the installer had to remove my ECU to load the software back in as well. So make sure you plan for that as it's not the simple DirectPort I was under the impression it would be.


 Nice, I'm going to wait for another sale from HPA to order the flash. As of today, I'm still waiting on words about my APR flash.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

Awesome update Arin! This has got to be my favorite thing I've done with my TDI! Rocks my socks off!


----------



## jboy08 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ho hum. Eurocode was kind enough to give me a courtesy call the other day - without any good news of course. I love what I'm hearing so far, but this wait is allowing the father of two inside me screaming common sense. Time to put my money towards something more useful or productive. 

But then again, I'd love to hear APR chime in about what they can do for those of us waiting 2+ weeks. We're essentially beta testers but without the sneak peek or other perks. :banghead:


----------



## TDIpilot81 (May 3, 2012)

Looks like mine is second from the bottom on the waiting list for engineering (from what I can tell by looking at the sticker on the outside of the ECU). Starting on week 2 of the waiting game, but thanks for the update!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jboy08 said:


> Ho hum. Eurocode was kind enough to give me a courtesy call the other day - without any good news of course. I love what I'm hearing so far, but this wait is allowing the father of two inside me screaming common sense. Time to put my money towards something more useful or productive.
> 
> But then again, I'd love to hear APR chime in about what they can do for those of us waiting 2+ weeks. We're essentially beta testers but without the sneak peek or other perks. :banghead:


We should shift the blame onto VW/Audi for making so many variations of the ECU. (Kidding!)

I'm really sorry it takes so long to make all of the code for all of the ECUs but there is nothing I can do to speed up that process. Don't think we're just sitting around not working on it. We need money to keep the business running, so we have our guys working on it day in and day out. But hey, you guys shouted "TDI SOFTWARE NOW!" for what, 4+ years? It's here. The code is being made. Just hold on to your butts. :laugh:


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

It's totally worth the wait... I'm very happy with it  At least the sale price is being honored!


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> ...At this point, the following ECU box codes & revisions are available to flash right now:
> 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL S7966
> ...


Okay, I have this ECU part number: 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL but my software version number is lower, 58XX something. So my question is... Am I good to go or do I have to wait. Since your reflashing my software, is the hardware part number the main concern?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ECU box codes available to flash:
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL S7966
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CM S7967
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S9144
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S8217
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S9047
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S7970
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906022PB S8216
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7968

2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HG S2261
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S1181


ECU codes we currently have and are waiting for Engineering to release:
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7276
2.0TDI CBEA 03L997016N S8680
2.0TDI CBEA 03L997016P S8681

ECU codes we are waiting for Engineering to test before they can be bumped up to the next level for a release:
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S2260
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EF S1182
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EH S3523
2.0TDI CBEA 03L906019EJ S1466
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S3524
2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S3521


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

NedRager said:


> Okay, I have this ECU part number: 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL but my software version number is lower, 58XX something. So my question is... Am I good to go or do I have to wait. Since your reflashing my software, is the hardware part number the main concern?


It will take far less time for us to create but you'll still need to get code extracted.


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It will take far less time for us to create but you'll still need to get code extracted.


I guess I wait... being military in Germany the nearest shop is Berlin, 6 hours away... I'm guessing it's not gonna be a while you wait kinda deal. So I would have to drive there, extract code, come back, wait, then drive back again. 24 hours driving and at least a hundred dollars in the tank, plus maybe an overnight isn't worth it right now. Keep us posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

NedRager said:


> I guess I wait... being military in Germany the nearest shop is Berlin, 6 hours away... I'm guessing it's not gonna be a while you wait kinda deal. So I would have to drive there, extract code, come back, wait, then drive back again. 24 hours driving and at least a hundred dollars in the tank, plus maybe an overnight isn't worth it right now. Keep us posted.


I do have 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL S7966, so I wonder if your VW dealer has an update for you.


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> ECU codes we currently have and are waiting for Engineering to release:
> 2.0TDI CBEA 03L997016P S8681



Any eta of a release of this? I had my local dealer check my ecu and this was mine.


----------



## AquilaTDI (Nov 21, 2009)

gtboost said:


> Any eta of a release of this? I had my local dealer check my ecu and this was mine.


That's the same one I've been waiting for but I'm loosing interest at this point especially since dealer is charging for installation. Dealer wanted $130. to remove the ECU to do the read-out (which I did myself), and now I'll need to take it out again (although without having to remove the "tamper-proof" screws) to have it flashed. Why can other tuners do all this via the OBD port on the 2009's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

AquilaTDI said:


> That's the same one I've been waiting for but I'm loosing interest at this point especially since dealer is charging for installation. Dealer wanted $130. to remove the ECU to do the read-out (which I did myself), and now I'll need to take it out again (although without having to remove the "tamper-proof" screws) to have it flashed. Why can other tuners do all this via the OBD port on the 2009's?


All ECUs must be pulled out to be read. 

Some of the earlier ECUs are flashable through the port (just not readable). 

I'm really sorry it's taking longer than anticipated to get some of the codes ready. Typically we have the stuff the same day, but the TDI is a bit different. 

-Arin


----------



## AquilaTDI (Nov 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> All ECUs must be pulled out to be read.
> 
> Some of the earlier ECUs are flashable through the port (just not readable).
> 
> ...


Thanks Arin,

You've certainly been very helpful! 

Is there any way of knowing if my car can be flashed via the port? (VAG Number: 03L 997 016 P Component: R4 2.0L EDC G000AG 8681)

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

AquilaTDI said:


> Thanks Arin,
> 
> You've certainly been very helpful!
> 
> ...


The only way to tell is by plugging in and seeing what the program tells them. 


These codes are now finished and ready:


2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HG S3522

2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S3524

2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S3521

2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EH S3523


----------



## jboy08 (Apr 30, 2012)

So Eurocode called yesterday and told me my file was ready. 

This took over 3 weeks.

In 3 weeks a lot can happen, which is obviously why I'm upset because the money I had ready to purchase went to other priorities. So now I have to save up again and either pay full price or wait til another sale.

I'm honestly not happy with this whole experience. When the announcement came out, it should've been marked with an asterisk telling us which 2.0 TDI engines or models were available. Instead my car's ECU becomes the guinea pig that allows APR to sell its product to all the other MKVI TDIs.

I understand all the R&D that took place to get us a polished product. But then again most people who volunteer their cars for R&D get steep discounts or get the product for free. 

Yes this is a rant, and yes I'm a crybaby that needs his diaper changed.

Waa.


----------



## chummer (Oct 11, 2010)

Same here, when I took my car in during the sale. APR did not have my ECU file ready, I was told by EuroCode Tuning that if I let APR take the file because I was the first one that I'll get the sale price and a little discount because the of the waiting time and giving my file to them.

I just got a call from EuroCode Tuning that it's ready, but I'm out of town right now and will not be able to do it until Wednsday. HOPEFULLY, the sale and discounts was promise is still good. That would be robbery if it isn't.


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

I believe Arin mentioned the Sale pricing would be honored for us all.


----------



## gtboost (Oct 11, 2005)

I was told the sale extension (ending aug 18th) was only for a handful of ecu's. 

It's now well beyond the 18th and many people (including myself) still waiting on files are out of the sale price. I even asked my dealer if I could pre-pay and I'll wait for the file to be ready. They said no. 


I have had APR on 3 cars and have loved their support and tunes. This leaves a sour taste in my mouth. It won't deter me from apr but I have started exploring other tuners again. Mainly because I
am impatient and want more power. 

I'm sure there are many better ways this could have been handled but we can't turn back time.


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

arin i tried sending you a message regarding some ?s and your inbox is full please message me when you can


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's nearly impossible for us to have every ECU box code and software revision when we first release software. This is the way it goes everywhere in the world for every tuner. 

We are not using customer vehicles for research and development and no one is a guinea pig. If the code is different between the different ECUs then we will get a car in house to write the software and anyone involved will be fully informed of the process. In the US, there was no need for this. In the UK they have different engines, so we flew some of our Diesel calibrators to the APR UK facility just this past week.

Typically getting out new ECUs takes only a little time. Maybe a day at most. We also typically get software out the same year as the first ECU's launched, so we'll have everything very quickly as the list of ECUs is small (couple codes). 

That said, it's 2012. We are launching TDI software now. The TDI came out MANY MANY MANY years back. So, we were flooded with codes, a lot of codes, and it's taking a while to get them to all of you among all of the other things we have going on here at APR. 

We want you money because w/o your money, we can't operate. So please don't think we're just sitting around twiddling our thumbs! We have people here working on it every day. :laugh:

You've all screamed for TDI software for years. The day's finally come where we're offering software. If it takes a little longer to get it for your ECU, please just bear with us while we get it all ready. 

We've extended sales pricing for the ECUs not available during the sales period. 

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is an updated list of released codes. If you are not on the list, let me know what your code is and I'll check the status. You can ignore the Model year and vehicle description tag as those are general and ECUs are shared across vehicles and model years. 


August 24, 2012

VW Jetta NA MY2010 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CM S7967
VW Jetta NA MY2011 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S9047
VW Jetta NA MY2011 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DB S7970
VW Jetta NA MY2011 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906022PB S8216
VW Jetta NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HG S2261
VW Jetta NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S2260
VW Jetta NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EF S1182
VW Jetta NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HG S3522
VW Jetta NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019HH S3524

Audi A3 NA MY2010 DSG 2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7968
Audi A3 NA MY2012 DSG 2.0TDI CBEA 03L906019EJ S1466
Audi A3 NA MY2010 DSG 2.0TDI CBEA 03L906022SQ S7276

VW Jetta NA MY2010 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL S7966
VW Jetta NA MY2011 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S9144
VW Jetta NA MY2011 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019DA S8217
VW Jetta NA MY2012 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S1181
VW Jetta NA MY2012 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EE S3521
VW Jetta NA MY2012 6-Spd 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019EH S3523

Here are the unfinished codes (Aiming for 8/29 completion):

03L997016P S8681
03L997016N S8680
03L906019HC S4603


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I do have 2.0TDI CJAA 03L906019CL S7966, so I wonder if your VW dealer has an update for you.


Arin, Can I skip right to the APR tune without the dealer updating my software to the newest OEM version? From what I understand the factory update is to fix some rough running issues. The APR code is going to overwrite this anyway right? Just curious. It's going in for service in a month or 2 so I can get the update but I'm impatient.


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

What's the best way to check to see if my ECU can be flashed? Just go to the APR dealer? It's a 2012 Golf TDI.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

NedRager said:


> Arin, Can I skip right to the APR tune without the dealer updating my software to the newest OEM version? From what I understand the factory update is to fix some rough running issues. The APR code is going to overwrite this anyway right? Just curious. It's going in for service in a month or 2 so I can get the update but I'm impatient.


We only give software for the current version on your vehicle. 

When the dealer gives you an update, we make an update to our code with the changes from the update.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Nutdotnet said:


> What's the best way to check to see if my ECU can be flashed? Just go to the APR dealer? It's a 2012 Golf TDI.


Just head on over to an APR dealer. If we have the software ready, you can flash it that day. If not, you can have the code sent to us and we'll make it for you in a couple days.


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Just head on over to an APR dealer. If we have the software ready, you can flash it that day. If not, you can have the code sent to us and we'll make it for you in a couple days.


Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## Gluca (Sep 1, 2012)

So has anyone seen any mpg gains? 

Also am I to understand that it is possible to bring the car to the dealer, set the software to oem mode, and be food in terms of warranty ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

All extracted box codes are available at this point. :thumbup:


----------



## knowledge102 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Sale*

Ready to pull the trigger....just waiting for another sale....


----------



## AquilaTDI (Nov 21, 2009)

*First Impressions*

Seems like this thread totally died after everyone got their cars chipped!

Just wanted to share my impressions after doing a bit of around town driving and a trip of 185 miles each way last week. In answer to the question of fuel mileage, mine is much improved, but for several months I was sure that something had gotten screwed up in my car since the mileage was down 3-4 mpg from where it had been before. On the way home, I averaged 44.8 mpg at an average speed of 64 mph (computer mpg...). The car is quite a bit more responsive, but there is an annoying hesitation sometimes when accelerating. Two times, when accelerating hard, but not at full throttle, there were one or two very harsh shifts (DSG) (I think it was from third to fourth one time and second to third the other) which felt like the DSG didn't know which gear it should be in. Since I've never had this happen before, I'll blame the ECU Upgrade for causing the problem. It was severe enough the one time that if it happens again, I'm going to "unflash" my car so I don't damage the DSG gearbox. I tried to reproduce the problem after getting home, but wasn't able to.

Arin - if you have any feedback on this, or who I should talk to, I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## bmw511 (Jul 16, 2010)

That's funny you mention that, I notice more "play" in the engine... I thought it was the transmission at first. But I'm thinking its the mounts. But I'm almost at 60k, so I figure it's just my car getting old... lol


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

AquilaTDI said:


> Seems like this thread totally died after everyone got their cars chipped!
> 
> Just wanted to share my impressions after doing a bit of around town driving and a trip of 185 miles each way last week. In answer to the question of fuel mileage, mine is much improved, but for several months I was sure that something had gotten screwed up in my car since the mileage was down 3-4 mpg from where it had been before. On the way home, I averaged 44.8 mpg at an average speed of 64 mph (computer mpg...). The car is quite a bit more responsive, but there is an annoying hesitation sometimes when accelerating. Two times, when accelerating hard, but not at full throttle, there were one or two very harsh shifts (DSG) (I think it was from third to fourth one time and second to third the other) which felt like the DSG didn't know which gear it should be in. Since I've never had this happen before, I'll blame the ECU Upgrade for causing the problem. It was severe enough the one time that if it happens again, I'm going to "unflash" my car so I don't damage the DSG gearbox. I tried to reproduce the problem after getting home, but wasn't able to.
> 
> Arin - if you have any feedback on this, or who I should talk to, I'd love to hear from you!


I just got my DSG JSW chipped yesterday. After driving the car on the highway for 30 miles or so, I hit the local roads and caught a couple of red lights. On both times I tested the car from a stop, it felt like either the fuel was being cut or the car was jumping out of first gear. I haven't noticed any problems at the higher gears yet like you are describing, but it worries me a little bit that both times I was in first and put some load on the car the car cut out when when boost was coming in. I had TSC off for both starts. Also curious if Arin can chime in on this one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

4ceFed4 said:


> I just got my DSG JSW chipped yesterday. After driving the car on the highway for 30 miles or so, I hit the local roads and caught a couple of red lights. On both times I tested the car from a stop, it felt like either the fuel was being cut or the car was jumping out of first gear. I haven't noticed any problems at the higher gears yet like you are describing, but it worries me a little bit that both times I was in first and put some load on the car the car cut out when when boost was coming in. I had TSC off for both starts. Also curious if Arin can chime in on this one.


Right after a flash all adaptation data from the ECU and TCU are cleared. When it comes to smoothness, I've noticed sometimes it takes a few driving cycles for everything to relearn so to speak. Drive it around for a couple days and see if everything feels normal again.


----------



## jboy08 (Apr 30, 2012)

I had mine done yesterday @ EuroCode. I haven't noticed any gains in MPG yet, but I can tell from a start that the car pulls a lot better. Before I would hold my foot on the gas for a second to create a smooth start without the DSG jerking me around.

Before the ECU flash, the car only ran smooth when cruising or at speeds 55 mph and above. The power now seems to be evenly distributed with the DSG shifting at higher speeds. My butt dyno feels the increase, but it's nothing drastic. Then again, I haven't peeled out or pulled on the highways either.

I guess I just need more time driving to give a better review, but for the time being I'll at least give a big thumbs up for Chris and Greg @ EuroCode! :thumbup:


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

jboy08 said:


> I had mine done yesterday @ EuroCode. I haven't noticed any gains in MPG yet, but I can tell from a start that the car pulls a lot better. Before I would hold my foot on the gas for a second to create a smooth start without the DSG jerking me around.
> 
> Before the ECU flash, the car only ran smooth when cruising or at speeds 55 mph and above. The power now seems to be evenly distributed with the DSG shifting at higher speeds. My butt dyno feels the increase, but it's nothing drastic. Then again, I haven't peeled out or pulled on the highways either.
> 
> I guess I just need more time driving to give a better review, but for the time being I'll at least give a big thumbs up for Chris and Greg @ EuroCode! :thumbup:


Keep an eye on your tranny


----------



## AquilaTDI (Nov 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Right after a flash all adaptation data from the ECU and TCU are cleared. When it comes to smoothness, I've noticed sometimes it takes a few driving cycles for everything to relearn so to speak. Drive it around for a couple days and see if everything feels normal again.


I'm not sure this is true based on the following reply back from Brenton Ruggles at APR whom I contacted when I didn't get a reply to my post (#80) from Arin:

"We have checked on the updates performed and they have been performed. As the programming and the shift points are not changed with our tune programming shifting issues may be indicative of a problem with the DSG. Essentially with the increased load levels and performance changes the possible shifting issues may appear to be more pronounced with the additional torque and hp. One thing we can recommend is performing a stand still adaptation of pressure values of the DSG transmission, this can be performed through a VAGcom that is accessible though rosstech or one of our APR dealers as a service that can be performed. Because shift points are determined from the manufacturer, partial throttle while shifting gears and demand and provided power may cause situations where the DSG map may be “guessing” which gear the Transmission should be in which at times may cause a harsh shift or change in gears. Like Lugging in a high gear or being stuck in high Rpms while decelerating; the best resolution we have seen with our customers is to perform a standstill adaptation."

This is the link to the adaptation: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Direct_Shift_Gearbox_(DSG/02E)

(I might add, that this is the same "reset" used after doing the 40,000 mile service to the DSG.)

I did the Basic Settings procedure and the defined test drive several days ago. The first thing I noticed after finishing was that my car went back to the dreaded hesitation when trying to pull out in traffic, which hadn't been present for a couple years (after a service bulletin update performed by a VW dealer in Maryland). That seems to have gotten a little better, but the rough shifting is still there, primarily the same as 4ceFed4 mentioned above about it feeling like the throttle has been lifted when it shifts when accelerating hard in "auto" mode. I've tried to tell myself "just drive the car normally" and see how it is, but it is still very obvious even when you're not thinking about it. It seems like the flash does something to "protect" the DSG (possibly to keep the clutches from slipping?), which is taking the "crisp shifting" feel away. Using the ECMS feature (great idea!) I've switched from the APR program (Program 2) to the "Stock" program (Program 1) twice to make sure it's the tune, but every time I go back to stock the shifting is beautifully crisp with no fuss. 

Still have a week to decide whether to stick with this and am not sure what to do. I keep reading the APR Upgrade announcement (http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tdi_140hp.html) which states: "With factory like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU Upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car." and "Unlike many other TDI offerings on the market, APR’s ECU Upgrade DOES NOT REQUIRE DSG Software to take advantage of large increases in torque." 

I'd really like it to be right, but don't think it's ready for "prime time" for those of us with DSG gearboxes.


----------



## pizzaboygti (Aug 22, 2008)

When using stock mode, is it really the program of my own car or it is flashed with a generic stock program? Also, with new policies here in Canada, every claim at vw dealers are automaticaly scanned and sent to vw canada. When in stock mode, is the flash completely stealth or it would be possible for the dealer to see it was flashed?

Finaly, how about cold (-30/35°C) starts? Will there be any difference? Thanks!

Nic

Envoyé depuis mon LG-P990hN avec Tapatalk


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

AquilaTDI said:


> I did the Basic Settings procedure and the defined test drive several days ago. The first thing I noticed after finishing was that my car went back to the dreaded hesitation when trying to pull out in traffic, which hadn't been present for a couple years (after a service bulletin update performed by a VW dealer in Maryland). That seems to have gotten a little better, but the rough shifting is still there, primarily the same as 4ceFed4 mentioned above about it feeling like the throttle has been lifted when it shifts when accelerating hard in "auto" mode. I've tried to tell myself "just drive the car normally" and see how it is, but it is still very obvious even when you're not thinking about it. It seems like the flash does something to "protect" the DSG (possibly to keep the clutches from slipping?), which is taking the "crisp shifting" feel away. Using the ECMS feature (great idea!) I've switched from the APR program (Program 2) to the "Stock" program (Program 1) twice to make sure it's the tune, but every time I go back to stock the shifting is beautifully crisp with no fuss.


Driving the car again this past Friday, I did a few more hard starts off the line, and the problem didn't appear. In about 50 miles of driving on Friday, I didn't experience a single hiccup. I have VCDS and the capability to to the DSG reset, but I guess for now I'm going to hold off on that so that I don't create some new problem that doesn't exist currently. I never had my car brought in for the DSG hesitation as I always just accounted for it with my driving inputs, but I also don't think I had the problem as bad as others were describing.


----------



## AquilaTDI (Nov 21, 2009)

pizzaboygti said:


> When using stock mode, is it really the program of my own car or it is flashed with a generic stock program? Also, with new policies here in Canada, every claim at vw dealers are automaticaly scanned and sent to vw canada. When in stock mode, is the flash completely stealth or it would be possible for the dealer to see it was flashed?
> 
> Finaly, how about cold (-30/35°C) starts? Will there be any difference? Thanks!
> 
> ...


It's my understanding that the stock mode is the one that you had before the flash. Would love to have confirmation of that, however!


----------



## AquilaTDI (Nov 21, 2009)

4ceFed4 said:


> Driving the car again this past Friday, I did a few more hard starts off the line, and the problem didn't appear. In about 50 miles of driving on Friday, I didn't experience a single hiccup. I have VCDS and the capability to to the DSG reset, but I guess for now I'm going to hold off on that so that I don't create some new problem that doesn't exist currently. I never had my car brought in for the DSG hesitation as I always just accounted for it with my driving inputs, but I also don't think I had the problem as bad as others were describing.


I think I read somewhere on the forums that there is a difference in ECUs which make the newer ones have fewer problems with the ECU upgrades. My 2009 may be "special" (worse) if that's true.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

AquilaTDI said:


> "Unlike many other TDI offerings on the market, APR’s ECU Upgrade DOES NOT REQUIRE DSG Software to take advantage of large increases in torque."


Other ECU upgrades REQUIRE a TCU upgrade to surpass "torque limiter" so to speak, however our ECU does not require one. 



> I'd really like it to be right, but don't think it's ready for "prime time" for those of us with DSG gearboxes.


All of our in house TDI's are DSG, including the one driven by our calibrator, who calibrated the 2.0 TDI.

Are you located anywhere near APR?


----------



## pizzaboygti (Aug 22, 2008)

Arin, could you answer my questions from the post above?
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

pizzaboygti said:


> Arin, could you answer my questions from the post above?
> Thanks


If VW is using the new specified comparison protocols on the TDI ECU's, it will show its modified, even when in stock mode, as it's looking at the entire memory of the ECU, and not just the current operating mode. 

We have not made changes to the cold start routines for the TDI, so cold start should not be altered.


----------



## AquilaTDI (Nov 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Other ECU upgrades REQUIRE a TCU upgrade to surpass "torque limiter" so to speak, however our ECU does not require one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Arin. No, I'm in Raleigh, NC (500+ miles away). 

Just as I was beginning to convince myself that the TCU was going to adapt to the tune, I had a "bang" shift while accelerating at 2/3 to 3/4 throttle (in auto mode) while entering a major highway today. It surprised me, because I was not thinking about the ECU/DSG issues (for a change!). I then tried to get it to misbehave, which it did several times when accelerating to redline in tiptronic mode (the same "stumble"/drop in power when it shifts that I reported before).

In thinking about this, I now remember that when the dealer did the flash, they first did a "single program" flash, and when I pointed out to them that it should be the "fully loaded" version they reflashed it. Could that have caused a problem?

I'd really like to sort this out...


----------



## pizzaboygti (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks!

Envoyé depuis mon LG-P990hN avec Tapatalk


----------



## TDIpilot81 (May 3, 2012)

This was the best thing that I did to my '12. I just wish that the DSG wasn't so sloppy, especially on rolling starts. It feels like it is slipping or wants or just slow to make its mind up on what it wants to do. The other thing that I have noticed is driving about 20-25MPH in AUTO mode right before it needs to shift, around 2500rpm it randomly acts like the fuel is cut for a split second or the DSG is trying to shift from one gear to the next and right back. Otherwise the fuel economy has been great, I did a 500mi trip this past weekend and ended up around 41mpg running 80+mph.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

AquilaTDI said:


> Thanks Arin. No, I'm in Raleigh, NC (500+ miles away).
> 
> Just as I was beginning to convince myself that the TCU was going to adapt to the tune, I had a "bang" shift while accelerating at 2/3 to 3/4 throttle (in auto mode) while entering a major highway today. It surprised me, because I was not thinking about the ECU/DSG issues (for a change!). I then tried to get it to misbehave, which it did several times when accelerating to redline in tiptronic mode (the same "stumble"/drop in power when it shifts that I reported before).
> 
> ...


The flashing order would not change anything.


----------



## kendavis (Oct 10, 2012)

*2012 B7 Passat*

I know it's been asked, but as I browsed the thread it hasn't been asked in a while...
So where's APR at with releasing this for the NMS B7 Passat TDI? I know a lot of us are waiting.

--Ken


----------



## AudiJuice (Jul 1, 2004)

Arin... Can you provide some info as to when the stage 2 file will be released? I called in august and they said a couple of months. I called last month and the tech had no clue. I'm leaning towards Malone Stage 2, but not if you guys have a date set within a reasonable amount of time. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

kendavis said:


> I know it's been asked, but as I browsed the thread it hasn't been asked in a while...
> So where's APR at with releasing this for the NMS B7 Passat TDI? I know a lot of us are waiting.
> 
> --Ken


Close. We've cracked the ECU. Just a little more to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

AudiJuice said:


> Arin... Can you provide some info as to when the stage 2 file will be released? I called in august and they said a couple of months. I called last month and the tech had no clue. I'm leaning towards Malone Stage 2, but not if you guys have a date set within a reasonable amount of time. Thanks


We don't have an ETA at this moment but we have calibrated non DPF cars around the world. It's something we'd like to offer in the future.


----------



## Illum (Oct 31, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Not yet. We'll look into making an intake file later on. Right now we suggest only using the software with a stock engine.


Arin,

Is this still the case? 

I noticed this post and at the APR BBQ I got my tune and Carbonio Intake. I have odd issues with the car currently. I don't have any check engine lights on but the car has the weird hesitate when you give it throttle, almost like its dumping boost or the diesel/air ratio is off when at low rpms. Do I need to have an intake file flashed? Is there one yet? I'm slightly worried now after seeing your post. Why wouldn't they have told me that the intake and tune don't work together when I bought it?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

Any update on offering this for 2012 jetta tdi non-sportwagon?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

gtiiiiiiii said:


> Any update on offering this for 2012 jetta tdi non-sportwagon?


 Yeah, it looks like we have a whole bunch of software for it. 

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tdi_140hp.html


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Illum said:


> Arin,
> 
> Is this still the case?
> 
> I noticed this post and at the APR BBQ I got my tune and Carbonio Intake. I have odd issues with the car currently. I don't have any check engine lights on but the car has the weird hesitate when you give it throttle, almost like its dumping boost or the diesel/air ratio is off when at low rpms. Do I need to have an intake file flashed? Is there one yet? I'm slightly worried now after seeing your post. Why wouldn't they have told me that the intake and tune don't work together when I bought it?


 Intakes are an absolute waste of $$$$ on a TDI, even fairly heavy modified ones. Do yourself a favour and put the stock CAI back on.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, it looks like we have a whole bunch of software for it.
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tdi_140hp.html


 Yes, but that does not list the mk6 jetta tdi, only the sportwagen.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

gtiiiiiiii said:


> Yes, but that does not list the mk6 jetta tdi, only the sportwagen.


 It basically depends what ECU you have. Have you attempted to get software before?


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> It basically depends what ECU you have. Have you attempted to get software before?


 No, not on this car. Is there an easy way to tell without having to go to a an APR dealer first?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

gtiiiiiiii said:


> No, not on this car. Is there an easy way to tell without having to go to a an APR dealer first?


 Maybe. Can you get me the ECU part number? Sometimes I can tell from that.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe. Can you get me the ECU part number? Sometimes I can tell from that.


 Yeah, I'll see what I can find tonight.


----------



## Aimstylus (May 21, 2009)

Forgive me if this has been asked; can APR turn off the regeneration cycle by way of the tune?


----------



## younggijoe (Feb 8, 2012)

Good question...


----------



## fenders (Oct 24, 2011)

Time for another check-in on a CKRA/1797 Passat tune - how close are you?


----------



## Cribby22 (Nov 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Close. We've cracked the ECU. Just a little more to do.


Arin,

Any update on the B7 Passat tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

No, not yet.


----------



## crawl_ (Jun 17, 2013)

[email protected]

Can you tell if you have tune for A3 2013 MY (bought late 2012) ? 

What time you start flushing on Saturday @ Waterfest?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

crawl_ said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Can you tell if you have tune for A3 2013 MY (bought late 2012) ?
> 
> What time you start flushing on Saturday @ Waterfest?


I'll need your ECU box code and revision. Are you able to get it?

http://www.goapr.com/support/boxcode.php

We start flashing as soon as waterfest opens the gates. They say 11, but it's typically earlier.


----------



## crawl_ (Jun 17, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'll need your ECU box code and revision. Are you able to get it?
> 
> http://www.goapr.com/support/boxcode.php
> 
> We start flashing as soon as waterfest opens the gates. They say 11, but it's typically earlier.


Sadly do not have my VagCom with me. Will VIN number help?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

crawl_ said:


> Sadly do not have my VagCom with me. Will VIN number help?


Unfortunately no. Just show up early to the show and we can see if it's available.


----------



## crawl_ (Jun 17, 2013)

Love Waterfest, but right now it hard to justify 3+ hour drive. Will do my best.


----------



## crawl_ (Jun 17, 2013)

Arin,

Everything worked out well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

crawl_ said:


> Arin,
> 
> Everything worked out well.


Fantastic! I'm very pleased to hear it worked out well. Enjoy!


----------

